# Those that are suffering from "Long-Covid"



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Long COVID is a condition wherein people continue to experience COVID-19 symptoms for longer than usual after initially contracting the SARS-CoV-2 virus.
Other terms for long COVID include post-COVID, post-acute COVID, long-tail COVID, and long-haul COVID. People with long COVID may refer to themselves as long haulers.

The World Health Organization (WHO)Trusted Source explain that some people may experience long-term effects of COVID-19, whether they required hospitalization or not. These long-term effects may include fatigue, respiratory symptoms, and neurological symptoms.

This article will look at symptoms, possible causes, diagnosis, and options for managing and recovering from long COVID.

Long COVID definition 

Long COVIDTrusted Source refers to when people continue to experience symptoms of COVID-19 and do not fully recover for several weeks or months after the start of their symptoms.

Some research suggests that people with mild cases of COVID-19 usually recover within 1–2 weeks of contracting the initial SARS-CoV-2 infection. For severe cases of COVID-19, recovery can take 6 weeks or longer.

Currently, researchers may defineTrusted Source post-acute COVID-19 as symptoms extending beyond 3 weeks since onset and chronic COVID-19 as symptoms extending beyond 12 weeks since onset.

Other researchers refer to long COVID as COVID-19 symptoms that last for longer than 2 monthsTrusted Source.

Long COVIDTrusted Source refers to when people continue to experience symptoms of COVID-19 and do not fully recover for several weeks or months after the start of their symptoms.

Some research suggests that people with mild cases of COVID-19 usually recover within 1–2 weeks of contracting the initial SARS-CoV-2 infection. For severe cases of COVID-19, recovery can take 6 weeks or longer.

Currently, researchers may defineTrusted Source post-acute COVID-19 as symptoms extending beyond 3 weeks since onset and chronic COVID-19 as symptoms extending beyond 12 weeks since onset.

Other researchers refer to long COVID as COVID-19 symptoms that last for longer than 2 monthsTrusted Source.

*Long COVID prevalence*

A 2020 surveyTrusted Source by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) suggests that it may take weeks for COVID-19 symptoms to resolve and for people to return to their usual state of health. This is also true for young adults with no chronic medical conditions.
In contrast, over 90% of people discharged from the hospital with influenza usually recover within 2 weeks.
Mounting evidenceTrusted Source suggests that many people may continue to experience symptoms related to COVID-19 long after their initial infection with the SARS-CoV-2 virus.
Although it is still unclear how many people have experienced long COVID, data from the COVID Symptom Study app suggest that 1 in 10 people with the illness experience symptoms for 3 weeks or longer.
Data from the United Kingdom’s Office for National Statistics found similar results, with roughly 1 in 10 respondents who tested positive for COVID-19 exhibiting symptoms lasting for a period of 12 weeks or longer.
This means that across the world, there may be more than 5 million casesTrusted Source of long COVID.
One 2021 studyTrusted Source found that more than three-quarters of COVID-19 patients in a hospital in Wuhan, China, still had at least one symptom 6 months after their discharge from the hospital.
This is consistent with a 2020 study from Italy that found that 87.4%Trusted Source of COVID-19 patients reported experiencing at least one symptom 2 months after their discharge from the hospital.
A 2020 Swiss study also notes that as many as 1 in 3 people with milder cases COVID-19 were still experiencing symptoms after 6 weeks.
Using a statistical model, a preprint 2020 study found that long COVID is more likely to occur in older adults, people with a higher body mass index (BMI), and females.
It also notes that individuals who experience more than five symptoms during the first week of illness are more likely to develop long COVID.
Some evidence also suggests that many people with long COVID are healthcare workers.
*Symptoms*

The CDCTrusted Source note a variety of symptoms for COVID-19. They also note that the symptoms that people most commonlyTrusted Source report in long COVID are:

fatigue
shortness of breath
cough
joint pain
chest pain
People may also experience:

brain fog, wherein they find it more difficult to think clearly and focus
depression
muscle pain
headache
fever, which may come and go
heart palpitations, or a feeling of the heart pounding
People may also develop long-term complications that affect the organs. These complications are less common but may include:

inflammation of the heart muscle
abnormal lung function
severe kidney injury
a rash
hair loss
problems with smell and taste
sleep issues
memory and concentration difficulties
anxiety
mood changes

*Possible causes*

Researchers are not certainTrusted Source what causes the prolonged effects of COVID-19, but some possible causes of long COVID may include:

a reduced or lack of response from the immune system
relapse or reinfection of the virus
inflammation or a reaction from the immune system
deconditioning, which is a change in physical function due to bed rest or inactivity
post-traumatic stress
Some research indicatesTrusted Source that the lingering problems associated with long COVID-19 may be the result of injury to multiple organs, including the lungs, heart, and brain.
For example, a 2020 studyTrusted Source that analyzed postmortem samples from individuals who died of COVID-19 suggests that severe lung damage may explain the symptoms of long COVID-19.
COVID-19 may also causeTrusted Source long lasting changes to the immune system, which can affect these organs. These changes, particularly in the lungs, may last longer than the time it takes for the body to remove the virus.
Furthermore, research from the National Institute for Health Research notes the possibility that the symptoms that people describe may be due to a number of different syndromes.
These could include post-intensive care syndromeTrusted Source, post-viral fatigue syndromeTrusted Source, and long-term or post-COVID-19 syndrome. Some people may be experiencing more than one syndrome at the same time.
*Diagnosis*

If a person is experiencing long COVID, they may have received a COVID-19 diagnosis if they had access to a coronavirus test.
However, a positive test for COVID-19 is not necessaryTrusted Source for the diagnosis of long-COVID. This is because many people never underwent testing, and this may serve as a barrier for people who had the virus early on in the pandemic.
To diagnose long COVID, a doctor may take a full medical history and assess all COVID-19 symptoms, from the beginning of the infection to the current symptoms. The doctor may check:

blood pressure
temperature
heart rate and rhythm
lung and breathing function
Although there is no specific test to diagnose long COVID, doctors may run tests to rule out any other possible causes of the symptoms. Testing may vary depending on which symptoms a person has but may involve blood tests to check:

full blood count
electrolytes
kidney function
liver function
troponin, to test for heart muscle damage
inflammation levels
muscle damage
D-dimer, to check that no blood clots are present
heart health
iron levels
Other tests may include:

a chest X-ray
a urine test
an electrocardiogram, to check for heart problems

*Management*

Home remedies for managing long COVID may include the following:

taking over-the-counter pain relievers, such as acetaminophen, to relieve painful symptoms or fever
resting and relaxing
setting achievable targets to reach
Taking care of general health is also important. This may involve:

following a healthy diet
getting quality sleep
limiting alcohol intake
limiting caffeine intake
not smoking
However, because the symptoms of long COVID can fluctuate and vary, people may require individualized rehabilitation plans, not a one-model-fits-all approach. These plans could involve making major or long-term lifestyle changes.
Experts emphasizeTrusted Source that doctors should listen to their patients, document their symptoms, understand how they change, be alert to new symptoms, and provide appropriate care.
People may also find it helpful to connect with a support network, particularly if long COVID is affecting their mental health, financial security, or social well-being.

*When and how to seek help*

People experiencing long COVID can call a doctorTrusted Source for advice.
However, a person needs medical help if they experience any of the following:

breathlessness that worsens
unexplained chest pain
a new state of confusion
weakness
changes in vision, hearing, or speech
If anyone needs immediate medical attention, someone can call 911 and inform them that they have symptoms that may relate to COVID-19.
As more people discuss their experience of long COVID, some countries are beginning to provide more support. In the U.K., for example, a COVID Recovery resource from the National Health Service (NHS) is now available, in addition to support groups such as LongCovidSOS.
In the United States, the following support groups may provide help for those experiencing long COVID symptoms:

Body Politic
Survivor Corps
Long COVID Support
There are now dedicated clinics for those with long COVID. The Survivor Corps website provides an interactive map of the U.S. that highlights post-COVID care centers in each state.

*Recovery*

It is currently unclear how long recovery from long COVID may take. Research reports that people may experience symptoms 60–90 daysTrusted Source after the initial infection, and some people may experience symptoms for longer than thisTrusted Source.
Other viruses aside from SARS-CoV-2 can also cause long lasting symptoms. According to the British Heart Foundation, the symptom duration of other viruses suggests that long COVID symptoms may resolve within 3 months. People may continue to feel tired for up to 6 months.
However, these are rough estimates, and recovery times may be different for each individual.
Due to how novel the condition of long COVID is, researchers and healthcare professionals are still working to understand the causes, treatment options, and potential recovery times.

*Summary*

Some people with COVID-19 symptoms may recover in a few weeks. However, recovery may take much longer for others.
Long COVID is the term for COVID-19 symptoms that continue for weeks or months after the initial infection.
People can discuss a treatment plan with a doctor. Taking steps to look after their health and well-being — such as by following a healthy diet, getting plenty of rest, and doing gentle exercise — may all help a person manage long COVID.
Medical treatment may be necessary to treat any secondary infections or complications. Link to article


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Doctors didn't believe that I had Covid-19, I found a way to get them to listen.

CNN full length article


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I am not saying that most of these people with so called "long covid" are faking it but if you google search for terms like "Anxiety" or "post traumatic" you will get the same exact Symptoms as those listed above. For some people covid was very traumatic to them (whether they caught it or not) and they still hide from the outside world.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Only my observation, Bens Mum and Dad refused to have vaccinations, last year they both ended up in hospital and 5 weeks later we lost the MIL, FIL 3 weeks in hospital and went home, expensive exercise. FIL no further problems and went straight back to work.
I and Ben have had our 2 shots plus 1 booster and waiting the opportunity for the 4th jab, no probs so far.

My Sis and BIL living in Melbourne Australia had their 2 shots plus 1 booster and several weeks later both contracted C19. no hospital but a week at home and then back to work. Sis is fine but BIL who never smoked in his life, is a gym junkie now has respiratory problems as well as lethargy and knows his life has now changed. My Sis has MS and aside from the usual [email protected] with that has had no adverse problems with C19.
I suppose as individuals we are all affected in different ways, like PTS, some suffer, others don't even though in the same environment.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

A specialist at ME/CFS, which is a fatigue illness, which perhaps some call "long covid" (?) although its an other illness, told allready early of covid, he expect covid will trigger an "epedemy" in ME/CFS based on he had noticed a significantr raised amount of ME/CFS cases after other harder viruses historicaly. (He WASNT specialist at ME/CFS, he was researching some OTHER illnesses, when he noticed "odd" medical test values at ME/CFS ill people.)
Inspitre of something bad is shown at tests, many crap doctors in Sweden even claim ME/CFS dont excist!!!  
(Similar as many doctors claimed earlier there arent any fibriomyalgy nor electric allergy. (Although "electric allergy" isnt from the electricity itself,its from the magnetic fields electricity make close, which have made e g drivers of electric trains get a specific type of cancer significant more often.)


----------

